# Oh heck, look what I have found



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In the back of one of my kitchen drawers, no doubt there are more, the whole kitchen is made of wood.
What do I do?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Errrrrrrgh! What is it?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

wood worm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Take every other drawer out and empty every cupboard Jan. Only then will you be able to see the extent of the infestation. Step one.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are insecticides for indoor use. They do stink a bit for a while though. You'd need to empty the cupboards before using it I think.

I wonder exactly what kind of grub that is?

Edit: I see you say it's wood worm. I've never seen one before, though I'm familiar with he damage they do. There are treatments.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jan put "pictures of woodworm larvae" into Google, I've just looked at the result and yours don't seem to be woodworm.
Have you got visible holes and dust? 

.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like woodworm to me, a serious infestation will need expert help, if it's very localised to a particular piece of furniture and not serious, treatments are available.

Tell tale signs are obviously the holes they leave when exiting the timber to turn to beetle form and or the fine dust they leave as they chew their way out.

https://www.rtcgroup.co.uk/woodworm-treatment-preston/

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Jan put "pictures of woodworm larvae" into Google, I've just looked at the result and yours don't seem to be woodworm.
> Have you got visible holes and dust?
> 
> .


I love you John :grin2:

I think it could be moth. Last year I had moths, Heike discovered them breeding in a jar of sunflower seeds before I went to her last year.
I have these sticky things it one cupboard and this one on the wall to catch them, but apparently they only catch the males not the females. I cleaned the cupboard, couldn´t find any evidence of them and more or less forgot about them because I don´t see them flying about anymore.

You can see in the photo they have been eating plastic as well as whatever else is in there. Thank goodness its not woodworm and it now seems I have found where the girls have been hiding :laugh:
Big job on now, blimey I´m gonna be busy over the weekend, cleaning brass & silver after moth larvae evacuation.
Wow, I hadn't checked this moth catcher for a few weeks even though its right in front of my nose.

There doesn't seem to be any holes Terry and its not dust it´s all stuck together and includes plastic bag material it look like.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I love you John :grin2:
> 
> I think it could be moth. Last year I had moths, Heike discovered them breeding in a jar of sunflower seeds before I went to her last year.
> I have these sticky things it one cupboard and this one on the wall to catch them, but apparently they only catch the males not the females. I cleaned the cupboard, couldn´t find any evidence of them and more or less forgot about them because I don´t see them flying about anymore.
> ...


No dust or holes is a good sign for sure, although moth infestation can be bad too.

https://www.healthline.com/health/how-to-get-rid-of-moths

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, I'm so glad it's not woodworm Jan! That must have been an awful shock.

I see the fight against moths includes vinegar water - it just keeps on giving! 

I'm sure it'll be hard work getting on top of it but just keep thinking 'At least it's not woodworm!' 

Good luck!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish I hadn't found it today, I have the brass and silver on the table ready to clean, its on a tray so just have to carry it out for the third time.
The top 2 drawers are the only ones to have marks at the back, I´m pretty sure that's not woodworm, it could even be from the carpenters tools when he made them. Look what I found on the floor, along with loads of screws he had dropped and just left there nearly 14 years ago. Never trust workmen. I think we had so much going on at the time this is something Hans didn't inspect.

I have 3 more sets of drawers so will have to remove them and see what I find ( I will number them this time, forgot with this lot and now can´t get them to fit even though they all look the same size, the top 2 are easy I can identify them, bit the bottom 3 :frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gosh, I don't know Jan - my experience of woodworm is that , although you do get the odd bit tracking along the surface, it's mostly just the very small holes you see.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Putting the knife holder back into the top drawer where I found the little bliter I see its the long knives that have caused the holes the other one they are probably made in a similar way.

You can see the eggs in the dust and what ever it is in the picture. I flushed them down the sink in my panic so can´t study them anymore.:frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Check which kind of moth they are, Jan. It is unlikely, as they were eating sunflower seeds, but could they be carpet/clothes moths? If they are then they eat it into loads of things and can be a big problem in houses eating into all sorts of fabrics.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not clothes moth Pat, I did find out at the beginnings of the year, but have forgotten what they are called now, I’ll check later, lots to do now to put the kitchen back in order.


----------

